# Another Tool Post Grinder Incarnation



## Micke S (Dec 27, 2014)

I've made another tool post grinder after seeing how good grinded surfaces will become. This one completes the tool post kit I need. I promise to not publish more of them ). At the moment...

The grinder is a Danish quality bench grinder. I removed the bits and pieces that are not needed and mounted a 1 1/4" steel chunk on the grinder so it will fit in a QCTP side holder. The solution is quite rigid since the grinder is close to the QCTP and is mounted on a strong piece that will not flex.

The unit can be used for facing, length-wise grinding, phasing, and also turned around for manual grinding. 










[video=youtube;cyT8zMxw5q4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyT8zMxw5q4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 27, 2014)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Micke S (Dec 27, 2014)

It was a lucky-shot to find the solution with center mount. The first thought was to make a rigid shelf for the existing grinder stand and slide the shelf into a side holder. But the idea was discarded since the wheel would not be possible to adjust to spindle center, and it would not be possible to put the grinder up side down, which is required for changing between facing and length grinding.

The Danish company KEF MOTOR is well reputed for quality machines and acquired the famous Swedish company ARBOGA Machines when they closed in Sweden due to Asian price dumping.
http://www.scantool.com/kef-motor.aspx


----------

